# Opinions please



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

I made this phone pouch for my new phone, but I can't decide which button to use. I like them both. Please tell me which one you like best with this pouch.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Very nice I would go with the brown one


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Top one.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I like the beige. To me it seems to make the purse a little funkier/more fun


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful pouch! I like the brown button.


----------



## MsNewKnit (Jan 22, 2014)

Cronewbie said:


> I made this phone pouch for my new phone, but I can't decide which button to use. I like them both. Please tell me which one you like best with this pouch.


I really like the dark brown! Makes the pouch looks classy! :sm24:


----------



## Soxtrot1 (Jul 7, 2015)

I like the lighter one.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Brown.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Brown one.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

Dark Brown


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

They both look good, but I like the brown best.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

Definitely brown!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

The brown one.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Brown one


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Brown of course!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

The light colored button.


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

MsNewKnit said:


> I really like the dark brown! Makes the pouch looks classy! :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

Brown


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Like the brown button better. Great job!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's beautiful. I like the brown button best.


----------



## charminenuf (Nov 29, 2016)

I like the dark button better . Great job ... pattern??


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Both look good, but the brown one wins with me. :sm24:


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Have to add my 2 BROWN cents

Edit to add: very nice pouch!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Brown knot button looks just right.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I like the brown also.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

The brown one.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

I like the brown.


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

The bottom one.If eyesight not very good you would see the contrasting colour easier.Nice cover.


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

I'd go for the brown one. Good luck with choosing ;-)


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

Dark one! Coordinates nicely with the yarn. What a pretty project.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I prefer the darker. Gorgeous purse.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Brown, the tan on tan blends too much.


----------



## peachesga (Nov 6, 2014)

brown


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

charminenuf said:


> I like the dark button better . Great job ... pattern??


No pattern. Measured the phone. Made a long rectangle using sc thermal stitch...my favorite stitch. Sewed sides. Made Romanian cord via you tube. Sewed it to sides on inside. Crocheted motif via you tube and sewed it to top.
The yarn is what I really like. It's the I love this cotton yarn...so soft and the thermal stitch gives double thickness so I think my phone will be nicely protected. I'm making a paisley-like motif to go on the front. I'll post pictures when I'm finished.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Chemchic said:


> I like the beige. To me it seems to make the purse a little funkier/more fun


Now that you say that, I agree...it does give it a fun, funky factor...I'm going to look at them again when I put on the motif I'm crocheting.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Brown, brown brown. Nice pouch


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I too like the dark brown as the cream one is a bit wishy washy and doesn't really suit the bag.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I like brown. I'm into contrasts.

ETA the lighter colored one looks like it should but doesn't quite match. That's my take. 
The pouch really is beautiful. Very nicely done. Now to check out Romanian cord.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Top one


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I like the contrast with the dark brown one.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Love the brown one!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice bag. Both buttons are ice but my fave is the dark brown one.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

The brown one looks like it belongs there ????


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Dark brown.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

Brown one for me.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice, Brown button


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

You will be totally confused once you get all these opinions! I like the darker one as it really stands out on the light flap. Also the lighter one isn't quite a match for the light colored flap. A button out of the yarn used for the body of the bag would work as well.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

That is lovely, I like the first picture, the brown one


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Brown


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

brown


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks for all of your help. I decided to go with the tan button, because I like the way it mimics the motif at the top of the purse and plays off the colors in the details I added...and I do think it adds a little funky/fun to my pouch. I may switch it out for the brown one for a change after I get tired of the tan button.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

I like the brown.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

The dark one at the time looks prettier to me...


----------



## CuriouslyCrocheted (Dec 28, 2016)

What a pretty pouch! (And would make a drool worthy purse if bigger!), I like the brown.

To me, the brown/darker button wonderfully compliments the darker color of the yarn, and allows the cream lacing to stand out and draw the eye to its detail, without too much distraction while still tying it all together nicely (the brown compliments versus contrasts), which is what I feel the lighter button does (contrasts and makes the eye fight over being drawn between the button and the lace)...but, just my own humble opinions.. Nice Job!


----------



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

use the dark button


----------



## gmajtrap (Nov 18, 2016)

Darker brown


----------



## phacht (Jan 22, 2011)

DEFINITELY the dark one!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I like the brown button.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Brown


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

I like the brown button.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice design - I'd go with the brown button.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Dark brown


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

The brown is a winner


----------



## JAYKAY65 (Apr 22, 2016)

Both are nice but personally I prefer the darker button.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

The top one.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Brown!


----------



## Msmiley (Oct 7, 2016)

The brown keeps in line with the colors......but the light one pops out and screams LOOK AT HOW CUTE I AM!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

~~~ brown button.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

They both look good, but the darker one looks nicer.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I prefer the darker one for this great looking pouch.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Brown has nice contrast.


----------



## Savta Fern (Nov 28, 2011)

Top one mostly because I love knots and frogging. Very elegant.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Brown button is more distinctive.


----------



## Chrisanne (Oct 21, 2016)

Nice pouch, I would go for the brown one.


----------



## bsmall (Aug 26, 2012)

Brown one. Nice work!


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

Brown one.


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Brown


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Brown .


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> I really like the dark brown! Makes the pouch looks classy! :sm24:


I agree


----------



## 51rron (Jan 9, 2017)

Both are pretty, I prefer the darker button. Is this made to wear around your neck? Think looks great!


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

Another vote for the dark one. Classier!


----------



## mudijoon (Dec 2, 2016)

Brown


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

The brown one. You did a great job. Enjoy using it.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

The dark brown button.


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

I like the brown one


----------



## BettyLeo (Dec 19, 2013)

looking at both I prefer the brown one nice job post your pattern link or your pattern design, I am sure there is a lot of people would make it


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

51rron said:


> Both are pretty, I prefer the darker button. Is this made to wear around your neck? Think looks great!


Yes. I'm going to wear it across my body and when I wear the phone watch that came with it, I'm going to wear it under my clothes, bc it just has to be close enough for the watch to work. I made the chain long so it would stick out enough for me to get to it if need be.


----------



## Fireweedbeads (Feb 5, 2016)

The darker one


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

bevvyreay said:


> Very nice I would go with the brown one


I agree - the brown one.


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Brown


----------



## Coppercountry (Aug 13, 2013)

The brown button.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Brown


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I like the first one best.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Brown one!


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

Dark brown. IMHO


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

I like the brown button better.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

The dark brown.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

I really like the first one as it gives it a nice contrast from the white background. The white button just kind of fades in.  I really like it; you did a great job.


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice job! Dark brown if you wear lots of denim and darker clothes and the lighter one if you wear mostly lighter colors.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

bevvyreay said:


> Very nice I would go with the brown one


My choice as well.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Brown


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

Brown


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

My vote: dark one. jberg


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Brown


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Brown one


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Brown one


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I prefer the first dark button; it adds a touch of elegance to the bag.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

brown


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Brown


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Pretty pouch!
I like the brown button better.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

I like the dark colour top one


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful but I love the brown button - it stands out and pulls it all together


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

First one.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Dark brown


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Dark brown button !


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Both nice but for me it would be brown.


----------



## grandmas3luvs (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi! My name is Victoria from North Carolina. I've just rejoined today after a very long illness. I was exploring around when I came across your BEAUTIFUL phone case. I love the brown button. It really finishes the "Victorian" look. I don't know if that's what you were going for but this is exquisite!!! I would love to make one for myself because I'm constantly misplacing or dropping my phone. Is there a way I can get this pattern? THIS WOULD BE A PHENOMENAL, GORGEOUS ACCESSORY.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Brown one


----------



## grandmas3luvs (Sep 18, 2011)

After my illness, I never became an active member. I'd really like to get to know other members, share patterns, crocheting & knitting (knitting is VERY rusty), ideas, & just be here for support & encouragement.
In Christ's Love,
Victoria


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

I like the lighter colored one. Liked the dark one when I saw it, but the lighter one just seems to "fit" best to me. Both look great and that is a really cute bag!


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

Your crochet purse in natural tones looks both vintage and timeless! :sm11: Each of the two buttons shown echo that vibe and would be good choices. 
For button placement on the triangular ecru lace flap as shown, I would go with the brown button, for these reasons:
1) to my eye the darker color emphasizes the pattern of the openwork lace on the flap, 
2) the ridges in the brown button highlight the texture of the stitches in the main body of the purse.

Please let us know which button you ultimately attach to your purse.

PS. Thank you posting your pattern links.


----------



## patriciamb (Jul 13, 2011)

I like the brown. It stands out more, just really goes well.


----------



## skwise (Dec 2, 2014)

Brown


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

grandmas3luvs said:


> Hi! My name is Victoria from North Carolina. I've just rejoined today after a very long illness. I was exploring around when I came across your BEAUTIFUL phone case. I love the brown button. It really finishes the "Victorian" look. I don't know if that's what you were going for but this is exquisite!!! I would love to make one for myself because I'm constantly misplacing or dropping my phone. Is there a way I can get this pattern? THIS WOULD BE A PHENOMENAL, GORGEOUS ACCESSORY.


Hi Victoria, there was no pattern. I measured my phone and made chain that long with two extras. I used the singal thermal stitch. I found a you tube video for the Romanian cord and another video for the square motif. I posted a finished pic along with the links under pictures last night when I ,finished it. Good luck. I'm sure yours will be just as nice,


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

The brown one provides a contrast to the cream and besides it is easy to see when you are in a hurry to fasten the pouch. Overall I think it looks the best! Great work on the pouch! (Let us know what you decide.)


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

I like the dark brown one.


----------



## mojac (Mar 21, 2014)

Dark brown


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Lovely, dark button.


----------



## oma08 (Aug 30, 2013)

brown


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

BROWN


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Very pretty. I like the brown button better.

Hazel


----------



## Kjnat (Feb 17, 2014)

I think the brown button. The contrast makes it pop!


----------



## dottie1965 (May 29, 2015)

I like the dark one because it shows contrast. It is lovely work.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Brown


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

I like the darker one.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Definately the brown one...Nice purse/pouch...


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I like the dark brown.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I like the brown. It matches the yarn better than the beige one does. You might even try something really different, like red.


----------



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

BarbaraBL said:


> Beautiful pouch! I like the brown button.


Another vote for brown.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Brown.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I Favor the lighter one.


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Brown!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely purse...definitely the brown!


----------



## mollyabc (Jan 9, 2017)

My personal choice would be the darker (top) of the 2 images.


----------



## Lorane (Jul 3, 2016)

Personally I like the lighter one because it's a bit more fun. The brown one is more elegant. You really can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Top


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, I like them both, but if I made it, I'd probably end up going with the dark one! I wonder how ilmacheryl's red idea would look?


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

brown one! stands our more and looks so much more "belonging"!!!! you did a beautiful job...well done you!


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

That is absolutely darling and I would go with the dark brown button. Did you knit it or crochet. Thanks for sharing.

Linda


----------



## pumpkin42 (Nov 5, 2011)

I prefer the dark brown also.


----------



## sharon symborski (Sep 27, 2016)

I like the brown one, also it adds class to it!


----------



## spinglow59 (Nov 21, 2011)

brown makes it pop


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Brown


----------



## lindalink (May 3, 2016)

darker one


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Brown


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

Darker one. Cute phone holder!


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

dark one


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

Purple button


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Brown because it contrasts with the flap. The lighter colored button conflicts with the flap.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

The brown one :sm24:


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Either are nice, but I would prefer the top (brown) one.


----------



## tatonkawoman (Nov 1, 2016)

I like the brown color, but the style of the light colored button...I know, big help, right?


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

I like both, but love the brown more with this pouch.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Brown- also won't show your fingerprints if they are mucky. :sm04:


----------



## Lady Re (Jan 9, 2017)

I prefer the tan button. It actually stands out more than the brown one does.
Re


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Hands down, top "brown" one wins, IMO.


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

The dark one


----------



## celtic dragon (Dec 13, 2016)

Dark brown is my vote.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Cronewbie said:


> I made this phone pouch for my new phone, but I can't decide which button to use. I like them both. Please tell me which one you like best with this pouch.


BROWN


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Brown shows up better


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

The brown one for sure! It gives definition. A more completed look.


----------



## NEcrafter51943 (Dec 11, 2016)

The classy brown one is perfect.


----------



## marciejo27 (Sep 7, 2016)

I like the brown button the best.
Why, you ask? The tan button does not match the beautiful pouch.
Please let us all know your final decision. 
Marciejo27


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Top one. Perfect.


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Brown


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

The brown one looks the best suited


----------



## Pmahuey (Oct 23, 2016)

I like the dark brown or an antique button


----------



## marecrochets (Jan 8, 2017)

I like the brown button--this is really a pretty pouch! Is it thread or? The pictures are nice & large here but now I can't figure out what "string" is used! "some people are never satisfied" LOL


----------



## Salsa (Feb 19, 2014)

I vote dark one


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Nive work, I would go with the brown.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Dark Brown.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Definitely the brown one - nice look, and can be seen as an accent


----------



## Crafty Joan (Jan 20, 2013)

Brown


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

marecrochets said:


> I like the brown button--this is really a pretty pouch! Is it thread or? The pictures are nice & large here but now I can't figure out what "string" is used! "some people are never satisfied" LOL


It's i love this cotton, but the colors look like two strings of cream and two strings of brown that are twisted. It's really soft. You can buy it at hobby lobby...at least I think they still have it...I bought it a long time ago, bc I liked it and knew I would use it one day. .


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

Brown!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Cronewbie said:


> I made this phone pouch for my new phone, but I can't decide which button to use. I like them both. Please tell me which one you like best with this pouch.


The brown, definitely.....enjoy, it is lovely! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

The brown button.


----------



## Bibben (Oct 14, 2016)

The brown, definitely.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Actually, it's whatever you prefer. They're both great.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Dark brown.


----------



## NancyFromKona (Jan 9, 2017)

Brown


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Brown


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

I like the dark brown one.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I too like the dark one!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Brown


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

The dark brown.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Dark brown looks better.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Both lovely but I prefer the brown one


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Brown one


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

The brown button is so rich looking.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Both are nice. I cannot choose between them.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Brown


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Brown


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice. either one looks nice


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

I like the tan one.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I will add my vote for the brown one.


----------



## bobbieliz (Oct 29, 2016)

Just judging from the photo, I would choose the brown one.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I like the dark one


----------



## Moongal (Jul 24, 2015)

Definitely Brown one


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Top one for sure!


----------



## GrammyB6753 (Apr 14, 2014)

The darker button - wonderful job!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

I like the first one, brown


----------



## DLO (Mar 5, 2016)

I would go with the TAN button it sort of helps to make the pouch not noticeable so if you had some one wanting your things they might not see the bag then you could call for help


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Ummmm they both look great but I think I would go for the brown one.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Cronewbie said:


> Thanks for all of your help. I decided to go with the tan button, because I like the way it mimics the motif at the top of the purse and plays off the colors in the details I added...and I do think it adds a little funky/fun to my pouch. I may switch it out for the brown one for a change after I get tired of the tan button.


It looks like she has made her decision.


----------



## JacqueDooley (Feb 6, 2011)

I prefer the dark brown button. The tan button looks yellow. But which button is going to work easier to open the pouch if your phone is ringing.


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

Brown button!


----------



## MunchkinMommy (Dec 3, 2016)

Brown; I think it compliments the colors better than the tan


----------



## Susew (Sep 16, 2016)

Brown


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

Definitely the brown one. It makes the purse look really classy. The light colored one makes it look like an afterthought. Just my opinion. No offense intended.


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

The first one, the dark one.


----------



## Jeanne1943 (Nov 27, 2016)

I prefer the tan button. In my opinion it enhances the yarn.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

BonnieP said:


> It looks like she has made her decision.


Yes. Here it is...


----------



## tuxedo2525 (Feb 5, 2011)

I like the dark brown. It pops
It's lovely.


----------



## britwho (Aug 5, 2016)

I like brown button but either works


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Brown one


----------



## annettet28 (Jun 26, 2012)

Brown, top one


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

I like the contrast of the brown button on the cream color. Very nice phone purse!


----------



## Cheryl1814 (Feb 7, 2013)

I love the dark brown.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Brown.


----------



## Ragdoll3 (Jan 10, 2017)

I like the darker one better.

Trisha


----------



## Creative MaryAnn (Dec 10, 2016)

Nice bag! I would go with the dark brown one.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I would go with the brown one. It enhances the purse.
Moonieboy


----------



## caligrlknits (May 6, 2013)

Brown


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the brown one as well.


----------



## mollyb44 (Nov 11, 2013)

Brown one


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I love the brown, yep definitely the brown

Di


----------



## prettyknit10 (Jun 18, 2016)

What is it ? Its lovely


----------



## Goldengermangirl (Jan 14, 2014)

I like the top the dark on light creates a wonderful symmetry


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

prettyknit10 said:


> What is it ? Its lovely


A cell phone pouch


----------



## millienieves1 (Jan 7, 2017)

The darker on i like better. How did you make this? Its beautiful.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

millienieves1 said:


> The darker on i like better. How did you make this? Its beautiful.


Measured phone, used sc thermal stitch and found you tube videos for details added. See my post on finished pouch for the links.


----------



## Cloudyday (May 10, 2014)

Both are very pretty. Depends on what look are you going for. The dark burgandy one is a dressier look, the tan one is sportier.


----------



## cudiamatjody (Jan 10, 2017)

Nice job. I prefer the brown one. It shows off your work more,


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

I vote for brown button. Definitely.


Cronewbie said:


> I made this phone pouch for my new phone, but I can't decide which button to use. I like them both. Please tell me which one you like best with this pouch.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

The brown one - beautiful pouch


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

I like the brown one.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

MsNewKnit said:


> I really like the dark brown! Makes the pouch looks classy! :sm24:


I agree. Pouch is lovely and dainty.


----------



## Loee (Jan 2, 2016)

Top photo looks best I feel


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

A smaller brown would work for me.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Brown one


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

definitely the top one


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

I'd prefer the darker one.


----------



## Sierra Sue (May 1, 2013)

Brown one, for sure!


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

The brown!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, the brown one looks good.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Beautiful work !!! I like the dark brown one best. Both are great in their own ways.


----------



## Gwenjw (Mar 14, 2013)

Brown.


----------



## marz8 (Jul 20, 2012)

Brown blends better


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

I like the darker button.


----------

